# 35 cycleplane's annual turkey day ride



## 35cycleplane (Oct 15, 2010)

after much hemming& hawing,yes indeed boy's& girl's,it's that time again,right around the corner. santa monica pier-marina del rey,november 27th. no excuses,work off the extra lb's,lard,from the gluttony&excess of the turkey day debacle.roll out the vintage iron,the scenery is fab,the ride is at your own pace,meet at the pier,9 a.m. email:kodishk@yahoo.com
805-985-5315 looking forward to alarge turnout,and thanx,keith


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Keith, since you were a no show on the last of these rides, I think you owe me and the other dummies that showed two rides...when you gonna show up for one of the Cyclone Coaster monthly mahem rides? And oh yeah, if I am in town, I will be ther for sure...Dave
Here are some pics from the last ride Keith threw together...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/2068960025/in/set-72157603311703906/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157603311703906/


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave, your pm box is full


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 18, 2010)

It has been taken care of Scott...thanks


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 10, 2010)

Bump...T-Day is quickly approaching...


----------



## jwm (Nov 17, 2010)

Santa Monica to Marina del Rey
 (that means Venice Boardwalk too, huh?)
This sounds like fun. 
What are the details? ie:  exactly when and where to meet up, parking etc.

JWM


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 18, 2010)

Best bet is to contact Scott or Keith directly for details to see if this ride is going to happen...I have not heard anything since the original post


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 18, 2010)

me neither, I can call Keith if needed. the cyclone coasters are riding in San Diego I think in protest. I'll likely go to Keiths, it's so much closer.


----------



## slick (Nov 20, 2010)

Man i'd go if I was in socal! My brother in law lives a couple blocks from where you guys are riding too! Great group of bikes. I'm in love with that green Lincoln straightbar!! Only one I have ever seen?


----------

